

Edward Snowden, NSA whistleblower, to speak at South by Southwest - tribe2012
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/edward-snowden-nsa-whistleblower-to-speak-at-sxsw-south-by-southwest/

======
line-zero
"Yeah dude that Snowdon guy? The one with the NSA stuff? Yeah he's, like,
gonna be talking at South-by. Yeah, the government is, like, spying, and it's,
like against people's rights, and everthing, so... #noNSA #SXSW" (Sent from my
iPhone 5)

~~~
herbig
bleck.

